# Ray Allen - Its Not Just Skill, Its Hard Work



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Link*



> "I've argued this with a lot of people in my life,'' Allen said. "When people say God blessed me with a beautiful jump shot, it really pisses me off. I tell those people, 'Don't undermine the work I've put in every day.' Not some days. Every day. Ask anyone who has been on a team with me who shoots the most. Go back to Seattle and Milwaukee, and ask them. The answer is me -- not because it's a competition but because that's how I prepare.


Excellent article


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Good point. You could say the height, the athleticism, the coordination maybe, but to be consistent and stay good is hard work.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

People who have never played basketball say stupid **** like "God blessed you with a great jump shot."

I don't blame Allen for being pissed off.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Well maybe not God but whatever he believes in blessed him with a knack for shooting, maybe not his jumpshot but anybody that has played also knows there are some guys that just shoot well and others who have to work at it. He is a mix of both which is great, but there are others who can work just as hard as him and not have the same results because of a lack of talent.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Allen is definitely skilled which is what separates him from a Rip, Korver, Gordon and heck even Reggie. This guy is not only a good shooter, but he's got very good handles for his size. He had to become a designated shooter for the Celts because of the other dominant scorer on the team.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 20, 2010)

thug_immortal8 said:


> Well maybe not God but whatever he believes in blessed him with a knack for shooting, maybe not his jumpshot but anybody that has played also knows there are some guys that just shoot well and others who have to work at it. He is a mix of both which is great, but there are others who can work just as hard as him and not have the same results because of a lack of talent.


What if he, like me, doesn't believe in a higher power? It's just hard work.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I know I have a lot more respect for those who have OCD after watching the documentary on Howie Mandel.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Juggernaut said:


> What if he, like me, doesn't believe in a higher power? It's just hard work.


Genes. I meant to included it for those who don't believe in a higher being but I don't know why I left it out. Either way there are some people who naturally are good shooters, just like some are naturally good at other stuff in their lives. There are others (like Ray) who combine the talent with hard work, and other who no matter how much time they spend can't get good. I love music but I can't sing worth ****, I could improve a little bit if I practiced but there are some people out there with great talent who along with hard work achieve greatness. I agree with him though, I think he's mainly saying it to the people that believe his WHOLE jumpshot is due to God or whatever else you believe.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Ray Allen said:


> God could care less whether I can shoot a jump shot.


:yes:


----------

